# Do you have a will squared away?



## luckydog (Nov 7, 2009)

For those of you out there who may not have gotten around to putting a will together yet there is a foundation who will do it for first responders for free. 
Florian Foundation, Home Page
They will do the paperwork for you (and your spouse) for free, which is about a 3k value. I have used them and they know what they are doing.


----------

